# Paper Mache' Issues...



## keLLieG (Sep 6, 2008)

I need some help.

I mixed my glue, tore up my toilet paper. Prepared my surface...

My issue is this:

How does one keep your 18 month old from eating your toilet paper?

She grabs a handful and then runs, shoves it into her mouth....she thinks it's hysterical.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Yikes! Well... the only positive thing about that is that you don't have to worry about wiping her butt when it eventually comes out.


----------



## zombieorder (Aug 26, 2008)

It must look so soft and chewy. I walked in the bathroom one day to find a little set of teeth marks (about the size of a 5-year-old's) on the top of the toilet paper roll. When I confronted her (trying to stifle my laughter), I think it was the first time she got really embarrassed.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

C'mon, who DOESN'T eat toilet paper? Mmmmmm, bumwad.....


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

gum with fiber.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

I needed that laugh. Thank's!


----------



## Mister_Data (Aug 25, 2008)

I keep my 14 month old daughter from taking my mache makings and eating them by mache-ing after she goes to bed at night. Since mine not only eats anything (but especially paper) she finds within reach, but also climbs on anything, we nicknamed her 'mountain goat'. We yell that at her so often that she now runs around the living room shouting 'goat goat goat'


----------



## slywaka1 (Aug 27, 2008)

Mister Data: That's so cute!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

Mister_Data said:


> I keep my 14 month old daughter from taking my mache makings and eating them by mache-ing after she goes to bed at night. Since mine not only eats anything (but especially paper) she finds within reach, but also climbs on anything, we nicknamed her 'mountain goat'. We yell that at her so often that she now runs around the living room shouting 'goat goat goat'


I want to use that Nick Name--Ours (NickG's and Mine) is horrible climber (meaning she's really good at it.) If we don't watch her she'd swing from the light fixture.

She mainly eats it cause she loves to hear me say "Don't" or "Stop" I know this because when she steals it, she glances my direction, smiles and shoves it in and laughs.

I usually don't mache' while she's up for this very reason, but last night I as ripping up paper to use and she saw this as prime opportunity.


----------



## keLLieG (Sep 6, 2008)

NickG said:


> I want to use that Nick Name--Ours (NickG's and Mine) is horrible climber (meaning she's really good at it.) If we don't watch her she'd swing from the light fixture.
> 
> She mainly eats it cause she loves to hear me say "Don't" or "Stop" I know this because when she steals it, she glances my direction, smiles and shoves it in and laughs.
> 
> I usually don't mache' while she's up for this very reason, but last night I as ripping up paper to use and she saw this as prime opportunity.


Oops. I didn't check who I was logged in under. I was suppose to say that, not the hubby.


----------



## cqedens137 (Sep 27, 2007)

all you have to do at my house is follow the trail of torn bits of paper to find our kulprits. our two jack russells shedding the paper. that is when they aren't barking at the halloween decorations.


----------



## Mister_Data (Aug 25, 2008)

NickG said:


> I want to use that Nick Name--Ours (NickG's and Mine) is horrible climber (meaning she's really good at it.) If we don't watch her she'd swing from the light fixture.
> 
> She mainly eats it cause she loves to hear me say "Don't" or "Stop" I know this because when she steals it, she glances my direction, smiles and shoves it in and laughs.
> 
> I usually don't mache' while she's up for this very reason, but last night I as ripping up paper to use and she saw this as prime opportunity.


KeLLieG: we are even getting her a goat costume for Halloween.... Ours does the same thing: looks at you, hears you say 'No', turns around, starts running away and while checking if you are following her, starts putting whatever it is she isn't supposed to eat, in her mouth. Just love this age....


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

this makes me glad i don't have children...

thanks i needed that laugh for today! best of luck!


----------



## Mister_Data (Aug 25, 2008)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> this makes me glad i don't have children...
> 
> thanks i needed that laugh for today! best of luck!


I can see your point, but on the other side, having kids brings fun moments as well. Heck, my oldest can assemble my Fog Chiller and operate the fog machine since she was 3 years old (now 4.5 years old). Oh and she coaches the scared kids on Halloween to still come in past the cemetery and get glow bracelets and candy, telling them: "Its only Papa's Ghosts, don't be scared"....


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

lol Maybe mix veggies in with it. That might stop her.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Ghoul Friday said:


> lol Maybe mix veggies in with it. That might stop her.


LOL...Ghoul Friday! If it doesn't stop her than you will find more parents mixing paper mache with the vegetables, just to get them to eat them.


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

Wow. This is the SCARIEST thing I have read here since joining this forum!

...Mine is still trying to figure out that whole crawling thing. (7 weeks)


----------

